# Horrible service



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for the 'heads up'

another shoddy greedy company

i hope your new one is better


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

It was. I found a local supplier. Had forgotten about them.

Complete Drives Inc.
6419 Discount Drive
Fort Wayne, IN 46818-1235
(260) 489-6033

Much better service.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

I live in an agriculture area. lots and lots of places to get bearings around here. It is a shame there are these places that pretty much all they do is take your order/money and pass it on to another outfit for fulfillment.

Randy


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

For things like this, I always try McMaster-Carr first. Service is good, and they ship fast - often the same day, if you order in the morning.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

JJohnston. This is exactly why I posted this review. I had no idea where to buy the bearings. Now hundreds if not thousands will see this and know what to expect if they order from them. I have also emailed the company and informed them of my post, including the picture above.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Accurate Bearing works for me!!! They specialize in large quantities, but they go out of their way for the small orders also.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

There are some companies there that have yet to understand how the internet works. Those of us that purchase a lot a stuff from the www have come to expect timely shipping and tracking data. I get the same type of service from Peachtree. They fill their orders slowly and no tracking data.

You can also try:

Reid Supply
MSC Industrial Supply
Grainger Industrial Supply

Just a few places to get you started.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Or …

Fastenal They have lots of stores all over. Can be a bit spendy but in a pinch.

I've even taking bearings to the local auto parts store. I needed to rebuild a sander once and they had the bearings on the shelf. I was surprised, but it's worth a call or a stop by to check.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up….though not a woodworking vendor…it is still nice to know who not to deal with. Let us know if this gets resolved. Otherwise, another add to the no buy vendor list.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

For this type of item, I usually go to Motion Industries. They have a local office near me and they always have what I need in stock. Also, I have always been surprised what is in stock at my local NAPA auto parts store.

Doc


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I've been using USA Bearings and Belts on ebay. The prices very reasonable, and shipping is fast & FREE. Their auctions have great diagrams for the novice bearing buyer. -SST


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Just visited McMaster-Carr's website.

I think I'm in love.

Good prices on things we buy elsewhere… e.g. West System Epoxy, specialty fasteners, garden hose reels….

I could spend a whole day looking at their site.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I have had superior service for years from Applied technologies. They have warehouses all over the US and usually stock about any bearing you could ever want. Rand


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I always have two thumbs up for McMaster-Carr. I bet you can't walk into any maintenance department in any factory in the country where you won't see a big thick yellow McMaster-Carr catalog sitting on a bookshelf somewhere. They amaze me with the bredth of their inventory. We always called their book the engineer's bible.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Here is another place to post a review http://www.complaintsboard.com/new_complaint/


----------



## elwood (Feb 18, 2011)

I like using http://bestfarmparts.com. The man there has been in the parts business 35 or 40 years. He knows all about bearings, rake teeth and tractor parts. They have an easy to navigate website and will respond to your emails usually the same day. They have also started a new site dedicated to just bearings and rake teeth. http://bestbearingstore.com Same people, same great service. All there bearings ship from there warehouse in memphis. Always a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Arthur80 (Mar 1, 2011)

At the company I used to work for we used McMaster-Carr for lots of different things and they were always reliable. I would recommend them.


----------



## rogerramjet67890 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lets put it this way, it took the Memphis Better Business Bureau and 30 days to receive a refund for a part they never delivered. Never answered 12 phone calls over 12 days nor multiple emails.

Found the same part they charged $38 before shipping locally 5 miles away for $18

I finally received an email from-We got the part back last week and you have been refunded. You are no longer a victim so please stop accusing us of bad things.


----------

